# Sending E-mail Via A O L Using Outlook



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a domain name and associated e-mails I am currently having to access them via a third party dial-up service despite being on a 3.5Mb AOl line









Why

I cannont, no matter how hard I try get the AOL smtp to send non-AOL email via Outlook







I suspect that AOL are blocking all non AOL email but can't get any sense out of AOL support.

Is this a common thing amongst ISPs? Do others such as BT etc also do this?

It is pissing me off so much and on top of other issues I have had with AOL recently I am thinking of changing ISP.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm with Eclipse get don't have any problems getting any mail down to Outlook.

I have an old freeserve -> Wanadoo -> Orange account that I still use from pay as you go dial up time. It is possible to receive messages from the smtp via the eclipse broadband from any account.

So I don't have any problems.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'm with PlusNet, I pick up my 2 non-PlusNet e-mails via smtp without any trouble via Outlook.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> I cannont, no matter how hard I try get the AOL smtp to send non-AOL email via Outlook :


That was one of the reasons I dumped AOL.









They are crazy, it is a nice interface to use, I didn't want to move ISP's but they pissed me off too much and then of course they wanted to move heaven and earth to keep me onboard.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John, you could try changing the sending mail server from smtp aol to mail.yourdomainname.com

This should work, if not then you can use the account I created for you on wristwatch.info to send mails through my server.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> John, you could try changing the sending mail server from smtp aol to mail.yourdomainname.com
> 
> This should work, if not then you can use the account I created for you on wristwatch.info to send mails through my server.


Roy I can still only recieve e-mails







when using AOL

It works OK on my non-AOL dial up connection; so I just wonder if AOL block any outgoing email other than their own?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's common with many ISP's and is intended to prevent "relaying", whereby email is sent by one SMTP server on behalf of another (a popular spammer tactic). I have the same problem with BT refusing to send email from my various other domains when I'm connect to BT's broadband service.

If Roy's suggestion doesn't work, you could try setting up an SMTP server on your PC and then just set the SMTP server entry in the email account section of Outlook to "localhost".

You could try using the Windows SMTP Server although I don't know if it's possible to install this on XP as I've never tried. However, not surprisingly perhaps, some spammer-friendly websites provide some rather nifty software which can send email for you via their own, built-in SMTP servers. Try a Google search for something like "bulk mailer" +software. Be aware though that not all of this software is entirely safe, and some of them may do things other than just send email - i.e. they're Trojan Horse programs.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They must block other out going servers then, I dunno sorry.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I finally got an answer from AOL ... not possible









Bad news about BT .... I was thinking of swicthing.

I can redirect all my domainname.com e-mail to my Gmail address and then send mail from Gmail with my [email protected] address ... it works but I would rather use Outlook


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You could always use Outlook to reply to messages sent to your other domain address, via AOL. Although far from ideal, that's usually what I end up doing.

When replying to a message that was received from your other domain, just click the Accounts button in Outlook (2003 at least) and select your AOL account. You should then see a bar at the top of the message above the "To", "Cc" and "Subject" etc. fields that says "This message will be sent via AOL".

The big problem with this is that someone who sent an email to your other domain address maybe confused when you reply via AOL.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

To be honest Rich GMail works well as it can send the e-mail as if it originates from [email protected], my domain name host Namesco has a control panel that allows you to forward all emails.

I can understand why ISP's block smtp .... its just a pity they dont have a system that allows an e-mail address to be cleared to send mail by their smtp .... I guess that protecting their territory also plays a part.

My life is simple ...... I blow things up ...... design holes ..... build plants .... buy mines etc etc ..... I don't know how you cope with IT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Beer


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry, I misread you first post.

Does you third party have its own smtp/pop servers? If it does you could set a mail account in outlook with your AOL account email as the reply address.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

deryckb said:


> Sorry, I misread you first post.
> 
> Does you third party have its own smtp/pop servers? If it does you could set a mail account in outlook with your AOL account email as the reply address.


deryck AOl doesnt allow you to send mail via its smtp if it isnt an aol email


----------

